# Infinity Primus P363 Speaker set??



## The_Nephilim

Hi All,

I am looking for a new set of speakers and found Infinity Primus 363 set for a good price.. I was curious to what you all thought of these speakers good bad or any comment would be good..

I currently have a set of Sony MM 600H Mains and a newer center probally which is NOT a good Timbre mnatch..

Here are the Infinity Primus Speakers the specs look good:


http://www.crutchfield.com/p_108P363BK/Infinity-Primus-P363.html


----------



## Jungle Jack

The_Nephilim said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am looking for a new set of speakers and found Infinity Primus 363 set for a good price.. I was curious to what you all thought of these speakers good bad or any comment would be good..
> 
> I currently have a set of Sony MM 600H Mains and a newer center probally which is NOT a good Timbre mnatch..
> 
> Here are the Infinity Primus Speakers the specs look good:
> 
> 
> http://www.crutchfield.com/p_108P363BK/Infinity-Primus-P363.html


Hello,
Infinity Primus are truly one of the finest budget speaker series out there. They sound excellent and benefit greatly from the R&D at Harman International. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sdurani

The Primus 363s are typical Harman designs: flat/smooth on axis response, with wide & consistent off-axis response. The latter is important for a couple of reasons: first, listeners sitting outside the sweet spot will still hear good sound; second, when sound directly from the speaker is combined with sound reflected off nearby walls, it won't drastically change the timbre of the speaker. If you're patient, Fry's sometimes has the 363 speakers on sale for $99 each.


----------



## The_Nephilim

sdurani said:


> The Primus 363s are typical Harman designs: flat/smooth on axis response, with wide & consistent off-axis response. The latter is important for a couple of reasons: first, listeners sitting outside the sweet spot will still hear good sound; second, when sound directly from the speaker is combined with sound reflected off nearby walls, it won't drastically change the timbre of the speaker. If you're patient, Fry's sometimes has the 363 speakers on sale for $99 each.




Hi Yes but will that sale be Online as the one currently going on is for In Store ONLY?? 

I also rediscovered these speakers how do they stack up:


http://www.ascendacoustics.com/


I am currently looking to get a 3.0 setup and add the rears later on but hopefully will not be too long a wait to add the rears ..


----------



## sdurani

The_Nephilim said:


> Hi Yes but will that sale be Online as the one currently going on is for In Store ONLY??


Don't know; you'd have to check with them. Do you not have a Fry's where you live?


The_Nephilim said:


> I also rediscovered these speakers how do they stack up:
> 
> http://www.ascendacoustics.com/


I heard a 3.0 system using those speakers and they sounded fine, but no where near the midrange clarity and soundstage/imaging of the 363s. Keep in mind that my preferences could be very different than your's.


----------



## The_Nephilim

sdurani said:


> Don't know; you'd have to check with them. Do you not have a Fry's where you live? I heard a 3.0 system using those speakers and they sounded fine, but no where near the midrange clarity and soundstage/imaging of the 363s. Keep in mind that my preferences could be very different than your's.


No Fry's in my area  .....


Well I am just trying to find a decent set of speakers which is really hard.. I went to HiFi House a few weeks ago and listened to about 4 pairs of speakers.. The One set Sounded good but was about $3,800 a pair way over my budget..Not sure what they where but they sure sounded good..

When I was back home I went to go listen to my system and compare what it sounds like compared to what I have heard at HiFi House.. Well turns out the Highs where not as good and I think the mid range was better too.. so basically it was not as bad as I thought it was going to be Im pretty easy to please..

I mean the Sony's everybody seems to dread are not too bad too me so if that is an indicator of how easy I am to please should give you an idea if what eles is out there should and will probally sound good to me ..

I do value others opinions and if they heard that paticular speaker they are up on me so I am going to have to live with what others think they sound like..I am not going to demo a pair and if I dont like it send them back. I am basically going to be stuck unless they are that awfull I will just keep looking and asking for reccomendations..

I may goto the Magnolia center and give a few speakers there a good listen. I think they have some Klipsh's on demo and will give them a good listening too.. It is hard to buy a speaker without first hearing it..But IF I got to Magnolia I will get some more experience listening to better Quality speakers..

I hope I will learn something from the listen but those speakers as well cost a little bit more then I can pay..Guess I might have to save till I get a better budget to get a qulaity set of speakers..


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Always trust your ears. That being said, I highly recommend at least attempting to audition PSB and Paradigm Speakers. With PSB, there are some amazing deals to be had from DMC-Electronics and if you are able to listen to about any pair, you will have a pretty goof understanding of the range. The upper range models primarily offer more of everything. That is imaging, Bass, Soundstage, etc.

Paradigm makes wonderful speakers, but they are honestly close to impossible to find Online as they allocate large resources to shutting down transshipping. This in turn protects their Dealer Network and provides for some of the best resale value of any brand out there.

I would also go to Best Buy (if that is the only Klipsch Dealer) as Newegg is offering an outstanding deal on the $1,500 Icon WF-35 Floorstanding Speakers. They are being blown out for $700 a pair.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## yoda13

What should one make of Audioholic's review stating that they believe that they should be rated at 4ohms? I know 8ohms rated speakers will dip down the 4ohms region so not sure what to make of it.

Should one be concern?


----------



## Jungle Jack

yoda13 said:


> What should one make of Audioholic's review stating that they believe that they should be rated at 4ohms? I know 8ohms rated speakers will dip down the 4ohms region so not sure what to make of it.
> 
> Should one be concern?


Stereophile Bench Tested the P162 and found that its lowest impedance occurred at the very top of the audio band and are between 5 and 8 Ohms throughout the rest. Much like my Vantages and Vistas drop down to 0.8 Ohm at the highest frequencies, this is an area of little source material. Torture Discs will do just that, but it means little for Music and HT. The 162's measured around 90db efficient which is above average.
Here is a link to the 162's Measurements: http://www.stereophile.com/content/infinity-primus-p162-loudspeaker-measurements

The P360 is a far more difficult speaker to drive, but I believe that the 362 and 363's have gotten a bit easier to drive. Here is a link to the 360's Measurements at Stereophile:http://www.stereophile.com/content/infinity-primus-360-loudspeaker-measurements

All this being said, using a Subwoofer crossed over at 80hz will take a decent amount of strain off the 363's. I have listened to them driven by an Onkyo TX-NR809 and thought they sounded great. I think the 609 would be also quite able to do so.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## yoda13

I have a 2311, so it would be alright I assume. But I just missed a good sale on them at BB (Canada). They are solg out:hissyfit:


----------



## Osage_Winter

Hey, Fellow Infinity Owners!

I picked up a pair of Infinity Primus P363s this past Labor Day at Fry's famous "$99-per-speaker" blowout on these towers as replacement speakers for the Polk R20 bookshelves in my two channel setup.

Here's a question I had for anyone that could help -- although the marketing materials and all Harman-related information claim the 363s are 8 ohm speakers, online reviews of this model (such as Audioholics' review of them by none other than the site's owner, Gene) state they are absolutely *4 ohm* speakers, regardless of what any information from Infinity claims...

Does anyone know if this is true? If so, I have the 363s hooked up to an Onkyo TX-8555 stereo receiver in my two-channel system with the impedance selected for 8 ohms...does this need to be changed?


----------



## Jungle Jack

Never use the 4 ohm setting on a modern Onkyo as all it does it greatly limit available current. It is there primarily to meet UL Certification.


----------



## Gregr

Nephilim,
Sounds you want to convince yourself your easy to please, step it up, go one bit further to satisfied or next happy. As JJ said, "The Infinity's Infinity Primus are truly one of the finest budget speaker series out there. They sound excellent and benefit greatly from the R&D at Harman International." When you add a powered subwoofer to a 3 piece system you will free up the 363's to play more of the mids and hi's that the Infinity's play quite well. I suggest you hold onto your Ctr Ch. speaker to buy the Sub next, then the rears and then replace the Ctr. "If its not broke, don't replace it until the very last" 

Again JJ suggested you crossover your sub and speakers at 80hz. I have my system crossed at 80hz and I am very happy. My little mains sing with very musical detail and as an HT they disappear. 

You can do better but you'll have to pay more. 








Read more: Infinity Primus P363 Speaker set?? - Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com 
​


----------



## chashint

The_Nephilim said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am looking for a new set of speakers and found Infinity Primus 363 set for a good price.. I was curious to what you all thought of these speakers good bad or any comment would be good..


I have a Fry's pretty close to me and they have this speaker for $99 regularly so that Crutchfield price is a little hard to get past.
The 363 speaker is a good speaker and definitely a big step up from home theater in a box speakers (which are pretty good in their own right these days).


----------



## The_Nephilim

I am seriously considerring some ElectroStatic Speakers sets.. I have heard the Martin Logans some years ago and the sound was beyond good..

I may go back to Magnolia and give ML a Good listening too..what is the downside besides not too goodon n off axis??


----------



## Osage_Winter

Jungle Jack said:


> Never use the 4 ohm setting on a modern Onkyo as all it does it greatly limit available current. It is there primarily to meet UL Certification.


Thanks Jack,

But what does this mean for the 363s? If they are in fact running at 4 ohms, do I have the "correct" amp/receiver to drive it in my Onkyo 8555 (a stereo model rated at 100 watts X 2)?


----------



## Jungle Jack

Osage_Winter said:


> Thanks Jack,
> 
> But what does this mean for the 363s? If they are in fact running at 4 ohms, do I have the "correct" amp/receiver to drive it in my Onkyo 8555 (a stereo model rated at 100 watts X 2)?


Hello,
I really think the Onkyo will be able to drive the 363's just fine. If you have an exceptionally large room, then you might run into issues. However, I think you will be quite happy with the combo.
Cheers,
J


----------



## Osage_Winter

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I really think the Onkyo will be able to drive the 363's just fine. If you have an exceptionally large room, then you might run into issues. However, I think you will be quite happy with the combo.
> Cheers,
> J


Thanks again.

I just cannot believe that a speaker with the Infinity's pedigree (that is, excellent sounding for the most part yet utterly affordable) has an ohm rating of 4 -- isn't this normally associated with more higher-end, higher-performing speakers?

Also, should my receiver even be hooked up to these if they boast a 4 ohm rating? What are the benefits of keeping the receiver set to 8 ohms in its setup menu when these are 4 ohm speakers they're connected to? 

I'm just having a difficult time wrapping my head around this situation...:scratch:


----------



## jackfish

The Infinity Primus P363s have a published nominal impedance of 8 Ohms. That they dip to lower impedances at certain frequencies is a condition found in many loudspeakers. They dip slightly below 4 Ohms between 125 Hz and 200 Hz and above 10 kHz. The 10 kHz and above is not a real concern because so little energy is required to reproduce those frequencies and don't place significant demand on the amplifier. That leaves us with a concern for very limited frequencies between 125 Hz and 200 Hz dipping below 4 Ohms, as well as the majority of the impedance curve below 8 Ohms. It appears that they probably should be treated as 4 Ohm speakers. So, select your amplification accordingly. If the manufacturer of your receiver recommends setting the switch to 4 Ohms with 4 Ohm loudspeakers, you should be able to make the call. If you get distortion or excessive heat, those should be an indication of what you should do as well.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Osage_Winter said:


> Thanks again.
> 
> I just cannot believe that a speaker with the Infinity's pedigree (that is, excellent sounding for the most part yet utterly affordable) has an ohm rating of 4 -- isn't this normally associated with more higher-end, higher-performing speakers?
> 
> Also, should my receiver even be hooked up to these if they boast a 4 ohm rating? What are the benefits of keeping the receiver set to 8 ohms in its setup menu when these are 4 ohm speakers they're connected to?
> 
> I'm just having a difficult time wrapping my head around this situation...:scratch:


With the Onkyo's when set to 4 ohm's you get massively reduced power output. When their AVR's have been Bench Tested. the output is often around 100 watts or so 5 Channels Driven in 6 Ohms and around 30 Watts x 5 when the 4 Ohm Setting is engaged. 

Again, the 4 Ohm Setting is there for Underwriters Laboratory Certification and as a safety/reliability measure. However, there are enough Thermal Protection fail safes in 6 Ohm or default that all you are doing is making it far more likely to damage the speakers. This is of course because far more speakers are damaged by too little power in the form of clipping than from too much power.

Now if you were using the speakers I am using, you probably would want to use the 4 Ohm Setting as both the Mains and Surrounds go down to 0.8 Ohms and while it would sound awful, it would probably be the safest way to get any sound from your Onkyo. That being said, even before switching to Power Amplifier mandatory speakers, I was using Power Amplifiers for all channels for over a decade.

I was shocked when I sold both my Paradigm Studio 100 V2's (Mains and Surrounds) and Onkyo TX-SR875. Prior to setting it up at his house, no Speaker Cable had ever touched a Speaker Terminal on the 875. I was somewhat curious if all the channels worked. To my great delight, the 875 did/does a fantastic job driving dual Studio 100's. Point being, don't sweat the impedance on the Primus as they were decidedly designed to be driven by AVR/Integrated Amplifiers.


----------



## lcaillo

Osage_Winter said:


> Thanks again.
> 
> I just cannot believe that a speaker with the Infinity's pedigree (that is, excellent sounding for the most part yet utterly affordable) has an ohm rating of 4 -- isn't this normally associated with more higher-end, higher-performing speakers?
> 
> Also, should my receiver even be hooked up to these if they boast a 4 ohm rating? What are the benefits of keeping the receiver set to 8 ohms in its setup menu when these are 4 ohm speakers they're connected to?
> 
> I'm just having a difficult time wrapping my head around this situation...:scratch:


Don't over think it. This combination of components turns out to have great sound for the money, and the priority was likely to get that sound and price and it just worked out that they ended up with a lower impedance. As was said above, you won't damage most modern receivers driving 4 ohm speakers unless you continually push them to the edge of shutting down the unit. The protection circuits are pretty good. As long as the unit is not running hot, it will typically be fine. 

What the impedance settings actually do is usually change the configuration of the windings on the power transformer to result in a much lower voltage swing and thus, at lower impedance loads, produce less current and less power. This keeps the amp stage from overheating and the power supply from being damaged by pulling too much current through it. Playing at reasonable levels, with no audible distortion and where the unit does not stay hot is usually perfectly safe.


----------



## Sunlesstrawhat

The_Nephilim said:


> I am seriously considerring some ElectroStatic Speakers sets.. I have heard the Martin Logans some years ago and the sound was beyond good..
> 
> I may go back to Magnolia and give ML a Good listening too..what is the downside besides not too goodon n off axis??


The_Nephilim, if you are considering electrostatic speakers, have a look at Arx speakers (theaudioinsider.com). I have the A5s and they sound great. There is a member, springpatcher, I think, that's selling his A3s for $250. Just a suggestion. Collin has excursion videos of his A3s in Vimeo. The Arx has planar magnetic tweeters that sound similar to electrostatic speakers.


----------



## Osage_Winter

jackfish said:


> The Infinity Primus P363s have a published nominal impedance of 8 Ohms. That they dip to lower impedances at certain frequencies is a condition found in many loudspeakers. They dip slightly below 4 Ohms between 125 Hz and 200 Hz and above 10 kHz. The 10 kHz and above is not a real concern because so little energy is required to reproduce those frequencies and don't place significant demand on the amplifier. That leaves us with a concern for very limited frequencies between 125 Hz and 200 Hz dipping below 4 Ohms, as well as the majority of the impedance curve below 8 Ohms. It appears that they probably should be treated as 4 Ohm speakers. So, select your amplification accordingly. If the manufacturer of your receiver recommends setting the switch to 4 Ohms with 4 Ohm loudspeakers, you should be able to make the call. If you get distortion or excessive heat, those should be an indication of what you should do as well.


Jack (fish; because we're dealing with two Jacks here!):

This statement is a bit confusing to me; I realize the 363s have a rated, published impedance of 8 ohms according to Harman's specs and other sources. HOWEVER, Audioholics.com and their owner, Gene, SWEAR and stand by the fact these are definitely 4 ohm speakers based on their tests -- you originally stated that simply "dip" into different ohms at different frequencies, which I have heard about, but then go on to state that these should be considered 4 ohm speakers...unless I misunderstood you. Which is it?

Further -- (Jungle) Jack is stating that the Onkyos should NEVER be set to a 4 ohm rating in their setup menus, yet you're saying I should follow the "manufacturer's recommendations"...now I'm REALLY confused...:help:


----------



## Osage_Winter

Thank you Leonard and everyone else...

I'm just lost at this point; yes -- my Onkyo 8555 sounds fantastic as a two channel centerpiece especially hooked up to the Primuses, but I DO like to play some electronica/dance music at higher-than-normal volumes at rare times, and if this is going to destroy my amp, I'm not going to be happy. 

So, even though the 363s are NOT an impedance match for the 8555, they can still mate together and the receiver's impedance selector in the setup menu CAN remain on 8?


----------



## Jungle Jack

Enjoy the Speakers....


----------



## Osage_Winter

_What?_


----------



## Gregr

Every speaker in the world has fluctuations in impedence during program needs..., inductance changes capacitance changes in the preamp in the amp in the speaker wires in the speakers. Who started this? The manufacturer states 8 ohms, done deal. It is all discussion after that. Don't worry. Running the amp at 8 ohms is perfect for the Onkyo and the Infinity's Enjoy them.


----------



## Gregr

If you are considering Martin Logan try AudioAdvisor.com for some real bargains.


----------



## jackfish

Osage_Winter said:


> Jack (fish; because we're dealing with two Jacks here!):
> 
> This statement is a bit confusing to me; I realize the 363s have a rated, published impedance of 8 ohms according to Harman's specs and other sources. HOWEVER, Audioholics.com and their owner, Gene, SWEAR and stand by the fact these are definitely 4 ohm speakers based on their tests -- you originally stated that simply "dip" into different ohms at different frequencies, which I have heard about, but then go on to state that these should be considered 4 ohm speakers...unless I misunderstood you. Which is it?
> 
> Further -- (Jungle) Jack is stating that the Onkyos should NEVER be set to a 4 ohm rating in their setup menus, yet you're saying I should follow the "manufacturer's recommendations"...now I'm REALLY confused...:help:


The Onkyo TX-8555 manual is a bit confusing as well (First time I looked at it, didn't before my first response). It states for the North American model if speaker impedances are 4 or 6 Ohms to set the speaker impedance setting to 6 Ohms. Yet in the next bullet it says if one uses speakers on both A and B speaker terminals that only 8 or 16 Ohm speakers should be used and mentions nothing of the speaker impedance setting. Two pairs 8 Ohm speakers in parallel will result in a 4 Ohm load. If you look at the impedance curve of the P363s it appears that they certainly present impedance issues at certain frequencies. The manufacturer gives a nominal 8 Ohm specification and one tester interprets the impedance curve differently and considers it a 4 Ohm speaker. I understand your wanting to sort this out. I would run them at the 8 Ohm impedance setting on the receiver and during those times when you get frisky and want "electronica/dance music at higher-than-normal volumes" just listen for audible distortion. If there is no discernable distortion I wouldn't worry about it, "Enjoy the speakers..." as Jungle Jack says. If you do hear distortion, turn the volume down immediately. However, it is possible that the unit will go into protection mode before that really happens. It certainly should happen if the impedance drops too low and might even happen if the wave form approaches a square wave depending on the circuit elements. In addition, I would worry more about the amplifier clipping and damaging the speakers than damage to the amplifier itself. If the amplifier is in danger of being damaged it is likely that its built-in protection circuit will activate. Good luck and "Enjoy the speakers...".


----------



## chashint

Order from Fry's $99 each. To my Zip ground shipping is $36.
http://www.frys.com/product/6878376?site=sa:adpages page1_FRI date:091412

I agree not to overthink it.
At this price point these are good speakers.
No matter how much you spend there are compromises to deal with.


----------



## Osage_Winter

Thank you all, especially Jackfish for this latest attempt at an analysis/explanation...:blink:

I suppose what is making me _so_ baffled is the fact that testing outlets (namely _Audioholics.com_; I don't recall what _Stereophile.com_'s results were when they bench tested the Primuses with regard to the ohms) are finding these to be 4 ohm speakers without any sense of doubt, yet Harman themselves claim they are 8 ohms...and yet I have them hooked up to a stereo receiver that isn't really, for all intents and purposes, comfortable driving speakers with such "exotic" ohm types (I was under the distinct assumption that 4 ohm ratings were reserved for more "boutique" and "high end" speakers, a la Polk's LSi and Thiel, etc.)...


----------



## tesseract

Osage_Winter said:


> Thank you Leonard and everyone else...
> 
> I'm just lost at this point; yes -- my Onkyo 8555 sounds fantastic as a two channel centerpiece especially hooked up to the Primuses, but I DO like to play some electronica/dance music at higher-than-normal volumes at rare times, and if this is going to destroy my amp, I'm not going to be happy.
> 
> So, even though the 363s are NOT an impedance match for the 8555, they can still mate together and the receiver's impedance selector in the setup menu CAN remain on 8?


A good practice would be to check the top of your receiver from time to time for excessive heat. If the chassis gets warm enough that it is uncomfortable to rest your hand on it for more than a few seconds, you are probably stressing the amp section. 

Honestly, I don't think you have anything to worry about. Just don't get silly with the volume control, it isn't a Public Address system. :T


----------



## Osage_Winter

Thanks, tesseract...I understand what you're saying, and normally I don't leave the volume that high, at all (usually this system is used to play soft jazz from a local public radio station that me and my wife just chill to at background levels) but I would like to get to the "scientific core" regarding these speakers I bought because if I would have been aware of their difficult impedance rating, I wouldn't have purchased them, even at their Fry's sale price.

I may need to begin a spin-off separate thread on this topic...:sneeky:


----------



## tesseract

If the speaker impedance is too low, the amp would be putting out more current than it is designed to, generating excess heat as a byproduct.

The Infinity speakers are made to work with modern day amps and receivers. Unless you are using something from 1960's or earlier, there is no need to worry about it.

If you like the way the speakers sound, you are all set. Enjoy them!


----------



## Jungle Jack

The Onkyo is even rated at 135 Watts into 4 Ohms on their own website. And this is not in 4 Ohm operation. To say you are overthinking this is an understatement. While they might be 4 Ohm Nominal, the Onkyo can handle it. The concerns that Audioholics made were when using it with a cheap AVR. Moreover, like I wrote in another post they would take that much less strain off the Onkyo if a Subwoofer is added and XO'ed at 80.

It truly comes down to this, if the Onkyo goes into protection during usual listening levels, then either sell them (at an easy profit) or add a Power Amplifier.


----------



## Osage_Winter

Jungle Jack said:


> The Onkyo is even rated at 135 Watts into 4 Ohms on their own website. And this is not in 4 Ohm operation. To say you are overthinking this is an understatement.


So, are you saying I need to change the impedance selector in the Onkyo to 4 Ohms? I'm not even certain there is a selection for that; also, I believe it was you who suggested to leave Onkyos run at 8 ohms most of the time, unless I'm mistaken...



> While they might be 4 Ohm Nominal, the Onkyo can handle it.


But according to the company who _builds_ these things, they aren't 4 Ohm nominal -- they're *8*. 



> The concerns that Audioholics made were when using it with a cheap AVR.


I am uncertain about that -- let me check that review and get back with you...furthermore, wouldn't this, unfortunately, fall into the camp of stereo receiver I'm powering the 363s with ("cheap")? :sad:



> Moreover, like I wrote in another post they would take that much less strain off the Onkyo if a Subwoofer is added and XO'ed at 80.


Jack, this TX-8555 isn't an AVR with bass management capabilities -- while there is a sub preout on the back, the crossover is fixed (supposedly locked at 80Hz, as reported by Onkyo) and there is no way to adjust it. 



> It truly comes down to this, if the Onkyo goes into protection during usual listening levels, then either sell them (at an easy profit) or add a Power Amplifier.


I simply _still_ cannot believe a $200 pair of speakers would require premium, prime, raw visceral power to drive due to a ridiculously low Ohm rating, or cause an amp to shut down at normal listening levels. This is just :coocoo: to me...


----------



## Jungle Jack

From the sacred text: "4 ohm load may be challenging for modestly priced A/V receivers"
I reread the review before bothering to post again. Also, Gene also used an HK 3490 Stereo Receiver to drive them with no issues. Also, the "Dynamic Power Rating" is straight from Onkyo's Website and does not apply to 4 Ohm Operation,

And much like ridiculously optimistic AVR Power Ratings (especially on cheaper AVR's) often a rated impedance does not tell the whole story. Spending too much time mystified that a manufacturers specs are off makes this not a very fun hobby. My ML's are 4 Ohm Nominal and go down to 0.8 Ohms for instance.


----------



## chashint

I really don't understand the anguish over the impedance, none of you are experiencing any SQ issues nor have any of the AVRs been reported to be getting hot.
At this price point these are very good (possibly the best) speakers available.
Stop worrying about a problem that does not exist and enjoy your must.


----------



## yoda13

chashint said:


> I really don't understand the anguish over the impedance, none of you are experiencing any SQ issues nor have any of the AVRs been reported to be getting hot.
> At this price point these are very good (possibly the best) speakers available.
> Stop worrying about a problem that does not exist and enjoy your must.


Fine then!! If BB (Canada) have them on sale again, I'm getting some and I'll enjoy them like you said!!


----------

